# Galaxy S3 and Awesome Beats/DSP Manager



## GohanBurner (Mar 1, 2012)

Just wondering if it is at all possible to keep those equalizers from stopping unexpectedly. It seems that when I'm listening to a song with the equalizer making it sound a million times better than normal, if I get a text, it will sometimes cut the equalizer off and go back to sounding like crap again until I go and turn on/off the equalizer and/or play/pause the current track.

Locking the app in memory does nothing.

Does anyone have any idea how to fix this? Any thoughts? It sucks listening to an awesome song only to have the equalizer unexpectedly crap out on you and your ear gets blasted with an intense amount of treble.


----------



## GohanBurner (Mar 1, 2012)

no one has a clue? I'm about to snap this piece of sh*t phone in half.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## B3L13V3 (Jul 11, 2011)

GohanBurner said:


> Just wondering if it is at all possible to keep those equalizers from stopping unexpectedly. It seems that when I'm listening to a song with the equalizer making it sound a million times better than normal, if I get a text, it will sometimes cut the equalizer off and go back to sounding like crap again until I go and turn on/off the equalizer and/or play/pause the current track.
> 
> Locking the app in memory does nothing.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how to fix this? Any thoughts? It sucks listening to an awesome song only to have the equalizer unexpectedly crap out on you and your ear gets blasted with an intense amount of treble.


 what music player are you using?


----------



## GohanBurner (Mar 1, 2012)

it doesn't matter, after awhile at random any equalizer app will unexpectedly stop. power amp is what I'm using, but even it's built in equalizer adds an annoying groaning noise when bass is up.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

